
Recipes to Entertain in an Exeter Cathedral Library Manuscript - benbreen
http://recipes.hypotheses.org/7147
======
Rotten194
A marvellous operation of a lamp, which if any man shall hold, he ceaseth not
to fart until he shall leave it.

Take the blood of a Snail, dry it up in a linen cloth, and make of it a wick,
and lighten it in a lamp, give it to any man thou wilt, and say lighten this,
he shall not cease to fart, until he let it depart, and it is a marvellous
thing.

